# safety on a Colt 1911 double action



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Is the hammer in the cocked possession same as a single action when the safety is on with a double action? 
I have never got a good look at a Colt double action 1911 
I'm still trying to figure out which Colt I'm going get and was just wondering about this.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Best strategy is to forget Colts. They are pieces of sheet. What is a safety? Get a Sig. If you dont want it to make it go boom dont pull the trigger.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

God, another "don't buy that, it's a piece of crap....what I have is the best in the world" post. 

Let me try to answer your question... First, a 1911 is not a double action pistol, it is a single action. In order to activate the safety the hammer has to be fully cocked. The Colt is a very well made fireman.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Its a piece of shit. Get a grip.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Its a piece of shit. Get a grip.


Bull, and the question wasn't about what pistol to buy. Just as when another person started a thread as to what finish to get on his 1911 and you replied that a 1911 was a piece of crap and they should get a Sig. If you want to talk about how great your Sig is, fine, start a thread. Try to stay on topic.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

The only 1911 style pistol I can think of that may fall under double action is the, I believe its the Taurus LDA 45. I may be wrong on this. Most copies of the original 1911 are single action. Yea, I can see this turning into a pissing contest.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The old mofos should shut up and doze back on off.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

The Colt 1911 is the pistol that all others want to be!


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> The old mofos should shut up and doze back on off.


And the loud mouthed know nothings should keep it to themselves.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Everyone likes what they like but to say Colt is a POS is just stupid. Really, really, stupid.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Great choice budget. The weapon has a manual safety, a grip safety and is single action. Accidental discharge is a rare thing with these guns and is generally caused by dumbasses. Good luck.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

1skrewsloose said:


> The only 1911 style pistol I can think of that may fall under double action is the, I believe its the Taurus LDA 45. I may be wrong on this. Most copies of the original 1911 are single action. Yea, I can see this turning into a pissing contest.


I saw a 1911 Colt that was a double action about 1 year ago I didn't get a good look at it but I'm sure it was a Colt.
I was wondering about the safety if the hammer needed to be back to set it or not. And it was a .45 
I can't recall what it was called. I had someone tell me that colt never made a 1911 double action but I'm 99.9999% I saw one.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

budgetprepp-n said:


> I saw a 1911 Colt that was a double action about 1 year ago I didn't get a good look at it but I'm sure it was a Colt.
> I was wondering about the safety if the hammer needed to be back to set it or not. And it was a .45
> I can't recall what it was called. I had someone tell me that colt never made a 1911 double action but I'm 99.9999% I saw one.


My guess is you saw a Double Eagle. Nifty enough gun but it's not what Colt does/did best.

Colt Double Eagle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

If its a DA/DAO in .45 you want I'd look to Sig and Glock. If, however, you want some All-American, single action badassery - a traditional Colt 1911 will serve you well!


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm happy with my 1911's. The proper way to carry a 1911 is with the hammer cocked and the safety on. The safety will not engage if the hammer is not back.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Cocked and Locked... the only way to carry!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The Federales in mejico carried them on half cock for many moons. Might still. Its dangerous for gringos to go down there to check on it nowadays.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

I actually own a Colt Double Eagle Light Weight Officers Model,






it is carried hammer down on a live round like a Beretta 92/96 it is not carried cocked and locked it has a hammer decocker feature like a Beretta 92/96. The Colt Series 90 1911 Double Eagle is a DA pistol


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

budgetprepp-n said:


> I saw a 1911 Colt that was a double action about 1 year ago I didn't get a good look at it but I'm sure it was a Colt.
> I was wondering about the safety if the hammer needed to be back to set it or not. And it was a .45
> I can't recall what it was called. I had someone tell me that colt never made a 1911 double action but I'm 99.9999% I saw one.


You are quite correct about the 1911 DA it was Colts attempt for the military contract that was won by Beretta


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Colt has has made some of best firearms in America. I have some well used 1882-83 and 87 SAAs to prove it....yes that was 1882 not 1982. Though my 1970s 1911 is still tops and my dads 1942 is also still fully functional and I'd trust my life to them. My only problem with Colt is their lack of production to keep the cost down.



bigwheel said:


> Its a piece of shit. Get a grip.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

And yes Colt did an attempt at a DA 1911 but I've never shot one.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Gunner's Mate said:


> I actually own a Colt Double Eagle Light Weight Officers Model,
> View attachment 7362
> it is carried hammer down on a live round like a Beretta 92/96 it is not carried cocked and locked it has a hammer decocker feature like a Beretta 92/96. The Colt Series 90 1911 Double Eagle is a DA pistol


 OK so I'm new with automatics ,,,,,,,,So this has a safety and it is set with the hammer down?


----------

